# First attempt



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok so we're jumping in this with both feet, i've modified the cage and chico and belle seem to be attempting some action lately so i've hung the box so we'll see what happens. I'll post as soon as i see something. I only had to remove 4 rungs on the cage so it will be an easy fix to take the box back down when finished with it and i'll make a wooden patch to go over the hole


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck Mikey, best thing is you've got allen there if you need help with anything.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY!!!.. I bet Kim will be so jealuos.. haha... she´ll book a flight at the speed of light when you tell us they´re fertile... hehe...

good luck to you all!!. wishing you the best and hoping for cutie fluffy ones


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i wonder where that cage came from lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope you get some babies, are you going to keep them all


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

No all babies will find loving homes. I'm at maximum birdage right now
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hear you still have a bird coming from Australia!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

lol well she's gonna find a loving home here i have room for that one!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure she'll be glad to hear it! Good luck on the 'tiel babies! Maybe my Sly and Harriet will be raising babies at the same time!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

No action yet but i'm gonna leave it there anyways. Neither have bred before so we're all winging it here so far


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

bigmikey36 said:


> No action yet but i'm gonna leave it there anyways. Neither have bred before so we're all winging it here so far


It's nerve wrecking but as long as you're prepared it'll be ok.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

"Winging it." Cute!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

*bites fingernails* im a mother torn! lmao im so glad i have a loving home honey....mum and dad will be glad to rehome me im sure!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not to mention the chick i have for kim that i,m hand feeding as well


----------

